# Crufts Trade Stand



## magherana (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi

Please visit our Trade Stand at Crufts. We are located in Hall 2 Stand 33A. Come for a chat but in the meantime visit our website to view a few samples of the many breeds and products we will have on display.

Looking forward to seeing you there.

www.imagesinwood.co.uk


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

anything with a leonberger?


----------



## magherana (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi

I will have some Leonbergers, not a huge amount , but come and have a look and please bring one (or more) of your dogs with you.

Alexis


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

any thing with rough collies??


----------



## magherana (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes quite a few rough collies


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

you weren't meant to say that LOL


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

how about schnauzers i can never find anything schnauzery :smile5:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> how about schnauzers i can never find anything schnauzery :smile5:


you looked on ebay??


----------



## magherana (Feb 20, 2010)

I try to have as many of the breeds recognised by the Kennel Club as possible so as Schnauzers are popular I always have some. Don't have any Giant Schnauzers at present though.


----------



## PatRoss (Sep 24, 2008)

Will you have Papillons ?


----------



## borderman (Jul 20, 2008)

Evening folk I actually asked for imfermation regarding a stand at Crufts this year but never recieved a reply but since found out the price , too much for me.If any one knows of any shows where you can hire a space for a small hobby crafted making mostly doggy pictures and things please contact me.It would be best for me if it was in the Yorkshire or buckinshire area,Mal Chilvers Hull ps please view my website I would love your honest appinions

http://www.maddogwoodart.com


----------



## magherana (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes definetly also phalenes


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

borderman said:


> Evening folk I actually asked for imfermation regarding a stand at Crufts this year but never recieved a reply but since found out the price , too much for me.If any one knows of any shows where you can hire a space for a small hobby crafted making mostly doggy pictures and things please contact me.It would be best for me if it was in the Yorkshire or buckinshire area,Mal Chilvers Hull ps please view my website I would love your honest appinions
> 
> MadDogWoodArts


Yes crufts is really expensive, we don't stand there either. If you're looking for something small and craft based have a look at Yorkshire Fairs, they are reasonably priced, we looked at them but not quite enough space for us. All the best.


----------

